# What about this home cinema setup with studio monitors?



## davmadis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all!

First I want to apologize for my poor English. 

What do you think about this setup for a 5.1 home cinema using pasive studio monitors?

Front channels: 2 BEHRINGER B2030P

Central channel: 1 BEHRINGER B2031P

Rear channel ( effects ) : 2 BEHRINGER 1C-BK

Subwoofer: BEHRINGER B1500D-PRO

AV: YAMAHA RX-V671

Am I making a mistake using studio monitors? Does the AV receiver get be able to move these boxes? :dontknow:

Thanks a lot! :wave:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Use the same speakers for all channels if possible, 2030 is the best choice given 8ohm rating, lower cost, and sufficient frequency response.

Get a home theater sub. The behringer is designed for high output, but not rated to dip below 35 hz. @$500, you'd be better off stretching for a pair of Emotiva Ultra 12s (assuming shipping cost isn't prohibitive and voltage works) or a hsu VTF-2.

I'm not sure what's readily available in Spain, but there are likely better options than the Behringer Sub.


----------



## davmadis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info eugovector. I think in Spain it is difficult to get some of Emotiva or HSU. I could try an international order, so it´s quite possible that customs intercepts the package in order to pay taxes. I supose the subwoofers you´ve mentioned are similar to some of BLK (gemini II, XXLS400), Jamo 660 or Magnat, that are widely available in Spain.

Thanks again! :T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Jamo we have over here as well. Though they have a wide product range, we tend to get the value/style oriented models. Looking at their website, the D600 looks good, but might be out of your price range. Feel free to post links to products your considering for feedback.


----------



## davmadis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you very much again eugovector. If you do not mind, I will posting what I see. At first I had thought Polkaudio TSI series ( TSI 100 as front channels, CS10 as front, OWM3 as rear effects, and PSW125 as subwoofer ) . I do not know what to do if follow with the idea of ​​professional monitors or to rethink on hifi speakers :help:

Greetings and thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Looks like a nice plan to me. I would also consider JBL Active Monitors as they have a pair that costs $200 a Pair and they are quite special. Regardless, I agree with Marshall about using identical Monitors.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## davmadis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello again. Today I visited a hifi shop in Madrid and they told me not recommend the use of passive speakers Behringer quality. They´ve said Behringer speakers are made in China and It hasn´t very much quality. They have insisted on looking for some quality hifi.

So, what should I do? Look at something of Polkaudio or Wharfedale? I´ve readed Polkaudio is a good option for home cinema. I suppose I would notice the change coming from a Logitech Z-5500.

Thanks and greetings!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will find that many hi fi shops will want you to buy what they sell. The Behringer's are a great deal and you would be hard pressed to find something better for that price.
Where you want to spend a little more money is the Sub, as thats where the quality difference will be noticeable.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The Behringers are fine speakers that rank with the best in their price category. Where they are made is irrelevant as long as they perform. And, many speaker components are made in China, even from expensive brands.

Trust your ears. See if you can find some speakers to listen to, but don't let a local hi-fi shot upsell you with snobbery.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

eugovector said:


> The Behringers are fine speakers that rank with the best in their price category. Where they are made is irrelevant as long as they perform. And, many speaker components are made in China, even from expensive brands.
> 
> Trust your ears. See if you can find some speakers to listen to, but don't let a local hi-fi shot upsell you with snobbery.



But i would look something like the Wharfadale or even KEF . Since he is in Madrid he can always check FNAC Spain , they have a lot of brands and the best part he can audition them  . Here's the link for there website .

FNAC.ES


----------



## davmadis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the answers. You are very kind. 
Also I've been in Fnac Madrid and I could only hear a pair of stand speakers QAcustics brand. The truth is that it sounded good. It´s difficult to find any phisical store to listen Behringer speakers.
In prices, Fnac is a bit expensive, as El Corte Inglés or similar.
Here good prices can be found on the web like spanish websites www.redcoon.es www.supersonido.es www.electroprecio.es www.madridhifi.com or european websites www.musicstore.com www.thomann.de www.technikdirekt.de , etc.
Maybe if I detail here some products, you could you comment on them. I have a mess of brands and models. Perhaps the simplest would be to buy a set like Infinity Primus surround or similar.
Excuse my english again....Google translate is my friend.. :dontknow:


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

davmadis said:


> Thank you all for the answers. You are very kind.
> Also I've been in Fnac Madrid and I could only hear a pair of stand speakers QAcustics brand. The truth is that it sounded good. It´s difficult to find any phisical store to listen Behringer speakers.
> In prices, Fnac is a bit expensive, as El Corte Inglés or similar.
> Here good prices can be found on the web like spanish websites www.redcoon.es www.supersonido.es www.electroprecio.es www.madridhifi.com or european websites www.musicstore.com www.thomann.de www.technikdirekt.de , etc.
> ...


Everything will come down to your budget . Truth one of the sites that you posted i find out 2 different set's with to different or extreme prices  the Polk set of TSi ( 5 speakers no A/V receiver and no sub ) for 599 euros and the one that open my eyes  but maybe expensive the B&W HT-600 5.1 at 1.550 euros :yay2: at madridhifi.com . You also have the choice of Amazon.UK and for around 250Euros you can have this set









I don't know how they sound but they look really cool  and after you only need a nice sub and receiver .

LINK


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Be very careful with speakers like the ones linked to on Amazon. They probably use very cheep crossovers and drivers and that will damage your receiver. Over here we call them "White Van speakers"


----------



## davmadis (Nov 15, 2011)

Almadacr, thanks for reply. Polkaudio is a good option. The Beng set has a unusual price, so seems to be a little "poor quality"..don´t know. I´m going to investigate about this Beng brand....Thanks again!


----------



## davmadis (Nov 15, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Be very careful with speakers like the ones linked to on Amazon. They probably use very cheep crossovers and drivers and that will damage your receiver. Over here we call them "White Van speakers"


Tonyvdb, thanks for the warning... I guess there's something wrong with a product with this price....though the set looks good, at least in the picture :rofl2:


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Be very careful with speakers like the ones linked to on Amazon. They probably use very cheep crossovers and drivers and that will damage your receiver. Over here we call them "White Van speakers"


The company that sell's them have a 4.8 rating in out of 5 from 1063 ratings so it wont might be a white van or they would be out of amazon pages as one of the sellers , but about quality i have no clue what they sound , but for $320 they sure look really good .


----------



## davmadis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Is it very important the overall frequency response when choosing one or another box for home cinema?

In several threads, both boxes and subwoofers Bookshelf, I´ve readed opinions varied, especially in the first, where the answer to the famous 20 hz or less may be important to feel deep low in films.

I ask because study monitors Behringer B2030P have a 75 Hz frequency response to 21khz.

I thank you in advance for any information!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

That why a good sub is important. The sub goes from 20-80, and the behringers from 80-20k


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

davmadis said:


> Hello again. Today I visited a hifi shop in Madrid and they told me not recommend the use of passive speakers Behringer quality. They´ve said Behringer speakers are made in China and It hasn´t very much quality. They have insisted on looking for some quality hifi.
> 
> So, what should I do? Look at something of Polkaudio or Wharfedale? I´ve readed Polkaudio is a good option for home cinema.


I think Polk or Wharfedale will be a step DOWN from the behringers :yikes:

Yes the Behringer speakers are probably made in China.
Yes the Behringer speakers use inexpensive parts/components.

No the above doesn't imply other speakers automatically sound better. Nor does it mean other speakers use better parts and aren't made in China.

As a general rule of thumb - be very skeptical of what hi-fi shops tell you. I take everything with a grain of salt. Never let a dealer bias your audition with terms like "better" or "more detailed" or "worth it". 

Anyways I second the previously recommended JBL 2325Ps because they're better, more detailed, and I think well worth the higher price


----------



## davmadis (Nov 15, 2011)

If I finally choose a set of speakers from Behringer, you think that the Behringer B1500D PRO subwoofer is suitable for a home theater? I have read in several Spanish forums various opinions. Some users claim that these subwoofers do not reach very below (famous 20 hz) and others that, Yes, that is enough for a home cinema.

Ah! and another thing, as it seems that it is advisable to use the same speakers for the set, you see viable place as front channels and central channel three Behringer B2030P.

I have heard too good reviews of Infinity Primus 360 column speakers, which in some places can be found at a good price in Spain, more or less $420 two columns. Although this must be added a central speaker and two effects, more a subwoofer.

Grr.... This is a sea of doubts, of brands, models, Hertz. :gah:

Thanks for your help... and sorry for my English translated by google! :sweat:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Once again, at $500, I think there are many better subwoofers that produce below 30HZ and are designed for home theater.

Unless your room is huge and you need a very loud sub, look for a sub designed for home theater, not live sound.


----------



## davmadis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello again. The problem is that I failed to find a sub 12 "that has enough power and is not very expensive. I have read it is recommended that the sub is at least 12 ".

I have looked at the BK (http://www.bkelec.com/hifi/sub_woofers.htm) but they are quite expensive for me.

On this website there are several sub, but few 12-inch http://www.redcoon.es/c10040500-Subwoofers

Best regards.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Here in the US, we have several Internet direct brands (HSU, elemental designs, Emotiva) which would be a better choice, but I'm not sure what's available in your country. I'd look for some local internet forums, visit local retailers, and seek advice from other locals who are into home theater.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

davmadis said:


> Hello again. The problem is that I failed to find a sub 12 "that has enough power and is not very expensive. I have read it is recommended that the sub is at least 12 ".


You can't define "Power" in terms of watts. Power has to be strictly defined by output (acoustic power) or more specifically in terms of Sound Pressure Level at a given frequency. A 100w amp might be plenty adequate for a given speaker and it might be woefully inadequate for another speaker. 

As for size, you have to not look at it in terms of "driver size" but rather "clean displacement" - which in turn determines max SPL at various frequencies.

The five factors which attribute to max SPL at low frequencies include:

Driver Surface Area
Driver Excursion
Driver optimization for low frequencies + Amplifier Power
Vent Cross Section Area (assuming there is a vent)
Your Room

So it's entirely possible for a superior 10" vented sub, like the SVS PB10-NSD to outperform some of the options you're looking at. Now personally I do prefer 12" vented subs minimum and 15" sealed subs minimum but I also have high standards for their excursion, and other low frequency behaviour. So you gotta consider that there's many factors at play. I agree with eugovector to put some more thought into the sub decision and look into options like SVS and Rythmik.

By the way, what are your thoughts on doing some DIY???


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

:devil:Check out the Ascend line of speakers. You can only buy them on line and their top of the line 7.1 setup
cost about $2200. I have them in my theater and friends who hears them think they sound better than
speakers they paid twice as much for.


----------



## davmadis (Nov 15, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Here in the US, we have several Internet direct brands (HSU, elemental designs, Emotiva) which would be a better choice, but I'm not sure what's available in your country. I'd look for some local internet forums, visit local retailers, and seek advice from other locals who are into home theater.


Thanks for reply. I´m still looking and reading....Is not easy to find among so many models, data, etc....




GranteedEV said:


> You can't define "Power" in terms of watts. Power has to be strictly defined by output (acoustic power) or more specifically in terms of Sound Pressure Level at a given frequency. A 100w amp might be plenty adequate for a given speaker and it might be woefully inadequate for another speaker.
> 
> As for size, you have to not look at it in terms of "driver size" but rather "clean displacement" - which in turn determines max SPL at various frequencies.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. Do I assume that DIY will mean " do it yourself ", not? I am not able to build a subwoofer. Subwoofers are also built here in Spain and often used jbl gto drives.



SALESEPHOTO said:


> :devil:Check out the Ascend line of speakers. You can only buy them on line and their top of the line 7.1 setup
> cost about $2200. I have them in my theater and friends who hears them think they sound better than
> speakers they paid twice as much for.


Thanks for the info. I´ve checked the web http://www.ascendacoustics.com so It´s difficult to buy something outside the European Union on the issue of customs.

In any case believe that a few columns infinity are also good option primus 360, over a central C25 infinity and two primus 150 as rear. These boxes have good reviews and are cheap.

As subwoofer I looked at some of JBL ES150 or the ES250 models. I also like the Magnat Quantum 530 A sub.

Thankyou again. Greetings... and happy christmas. :flex:


----------

